# My son got caught skipping class so:



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

his punishment is he has to hang out with his old man this weekend. 
I'm thinking a 4:00am wake up call ought to get us to the river in time to see the sun rise 
Hope his anchor pulling muscles are in shape :evil:


----------



## huntingpartner (Mar 4, 2008)

wow...that is a punishment getting up at 4 am! Just make sure you change spots FREQUENTLY...like just when he sits down after setting the anchor! THEN make him clean all the catch...


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Erik said:


> his punishment is he has to hang out with his old man this weekend.
> I'm thinking a 4:00am wake up call ought to get us to the river in time to see the sun rise
> Hope his anchor pulling muscles are in shape :evil:


As long as he skipped school to go fishing, that's acceptable.


----------



## Tunedown (Feb 25, 2006)

If I would have got that kind of punishment I would have skipped school way more often!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

As a teacher, I feel that students skipping school to go fishing is *totally unacceptable!* :rant: 

I feel so strongly about it that I personally spend many school days on the rivers and lakes myself...searching for students that may be skipping school. I do this as inconspicuously as possible...dressing in fishing garb, using fishing gear, and making it appear in every way that I am personally fishing...but of course I am not - I am simply working for the best interest of the schools and the children! Somebody has to stand up for what is right here!:evil:

Now I'm asking for your help in this major problem. If you know of any children skipping school due to a hot bite, and have a boat, and all the gear, and are willing to take me to that hot place to observe these AWOL students, incognito, feel free to PM me...and we'll arrange something!


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Blueump said:


> As a teacher, I feel that students skipping school to go fishing is *totally unacceptable!* :rant:
> 
> I feel so strongly about it that I personally spend many school days on the rivers and lakes myself...searching for students that may be skipping school. I do this as inconspicuously as possible...dressing in fishing garb, using fishing gear, and making it appear in every way that I am personally fishing...but of course I am not - I am simply working for the best interest of the schools and the children! Somebody has to stand up for what is right here!:evil:
> 
> Now I'm asking for your help in this major problem. If you know of any children skipping school due to a hot bite, and have a boat, and all the gear, and are willing to take me to that hot place to observe these AWOL students, incognito, feel free to PM me...and we'll arrange something!


Now that right there is funny!


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

When my kids pull stupid stuff like that, I declare them to be my "Special Helper" for as long as I deem necessary. What this means is that keep them by my side and they get to "help" me do jobs around the house.

Works great 

Jim


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

I remember those days except my parents knew about me skipping many forged doctors notes. Heck I even got caught by the teachers a few times:evil::evil::evil: God those were the good ole days.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

mykass said:


> I remember those days except my parents knew about me skipping many forged doctors notes. Heck I even got caught by the teachers a few times:evil::evil::evil: God those were the good ole days.


Tell me about it....

Some of my very best memories have bee skipping school to fish or hunt. Learned more from my dad (and about my dad) during those outings than I ever could at school. 

Priceless..


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Erik, what if I skip work can I go also:16suspect ?? As punishment of course.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

hbt said:


> Hey Erik, what if I skip work can I go also:16suspect ?? As punishment of course.


Now you are thinking.:idea:

I have been having some trouble with my eyesight, I just can't see being here.:lol:

As punishment of course.:lol:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Never skipped to fish.

In the 8th grade had a rod stashed by the river so we could fish during lunch. Was about 2 long block bike ride to the river from school.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

He didn't skip to fish. He and some other students were caught hiding in the balcony of the auditorium while they were supposed to be in class. He got an "in school" suspension, and grounded for a week by me. With the exception that he has to go fishing with me this weekend. Trust me. it wont be a picnic for him. Besides the getting up early and working the anchor all day thing I plan on making him listen to Waylon & Willy or maybe some George Jones :evil:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Good Dad. Don't forget to remind him that his job is to net them, you play every fish hooked. That ought to drive him bonkers.:lol:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

How you gonna feel in a few years when Ole Dad says " Hey son , let's go fishin' ? " And he thinks back on this day and says " No thanks ". ?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Jackbob,
my son is at an age right now where being with his ole man is boring. He would rather be with his friends and chase girls. I hope he grows out of it someday. I know I was kinda the same when I was a teenager. So all of this is sort of like reverse psychology. He thinks he's being punished by having to spend time with me. But someday he's going to look back and say "you know what, that was kinda fun". You never know but someday when I'm dead and buried he may even think back and remember the twangy old country songs I made him listen to and wish he could hear them again. 
Besides, it's good for him!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Mornin Erik, Hows (sniffle, sniffle) things(hack, cough,cough) going? (Sneeze, cough, sniffle) Hope you have a good trip with your son.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Erik said:


> He didn't skip to fish. He and some other students were caught hiding in the balcony of the auditorium while they were supposed to be in class. He got an "in school" suspension, and grounded for a week by me. With the exception that he has to go fishing with me this weekend. Trust me. it wont be a picnic for him. Besides the getting up early and working the anchor all day thing I plan on making him listen to Waylon & Willy or maybe some George Jones :evil:


I'd go anyway. 4 AM...That's nuthin.  Make it 3 :evilsmile


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

give him a 4am wake up,a list of chores that he has to have done by the time YOU get back from fishing.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

See growing up I did skip some school to go fishing and hunting. 

My father had 3 rules about it.

1.I had to get my work from my teacher and make sure it was done ahead of time 
2. I had to be doing well in all my classes
3. He was the one taking me fishing or hunting 


Mostly I skipped nov 15 through that weekend.


----------

